# Kitto Laboratories May 2012



## Gavanova (May 17, 2012)

Hey,

Bit of an unusual explore, there is an abandoned site right near where I live so I decided to check it out. Turns out it used to be known as Kitto Laboratories and were part of a group known as 'Associated Laboratory Services Group.' 

A little bit of background - In the 1880's Benedict Kitto, a former lecturer at Camborne and Public Analyst for the county of Cornwall, founded an analytical practice in the City of London. Over the space of the next 100 years, Benedict Kitto & Sons gained a wide international reputation as independent samplers and assayers particulary in the fields of tungsten, tantalum, molybdenum, niobium and tin.

After the sucess the company had they changed there name to KITTO LABORATORIES LIMITED to make it more modern. They expanded to have a small board of directors and moved the company to Bocking Essex. With the addition of the board who had many years experience of sampling behind them, the company expanded the range of tests they carried out. Thus making the ALSP company. 

The company entered financial difficulty in the mid 90's and was forced to cease all operations. The premises have all remained abandoned since then. 

It's not the most amazing report for you to read but I found it very interesting and I hope some of you like it.

Picture wise it was very hard to get any decent ones as there was next to no light inside the building.

Cheers, Gav.





































This was in the ladies toilets so we know what machine it is but in the bottom tray it still had money in in. Old big 5p's and there were a few shillings too 






In the labs
















There was still quite a bit of heavy machinery left.











On the roof looking onto main warehouse
















Very strict hand washing in the toilets. Not a (just wash the right hand) job 






That is pretty much it. Sorry it's not mesmerising but it was a good few hours and nice grounds.

Gav


----------



## TeeJF (May 17, 2012)

Nice stuff bud!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 17, 2012)

Looks like they may have had a problem with dermatitis,great post.


----------



## rectory-rat (May 17, 2012)

Very nice mate, thanks for sharing. Not seen this place before 

-RR


----------



## Gavanova (May 17, 2012)

Cheers guys appreciated. It's only a fairly small place but any explore is a good explore


----------



## onthebusescrazy (May 17, 2012)

Fantastic Photos and really the love the ladys toliet machine shot . Brillant find Gav thank you


----------



## perjury saint (May 17, 2012)

Like that, nice report, interesting site...


----------



## Sectionate (May 17, 2012)

Ahhh, I remember having similar signs for hand washing in our uni workshops!


----------



## SeffyboyUK (May 17, 2012)

Interesting stuff that is


----------



## skeleton key (May 18, 2012)

Cheer's Gav & fair play too you 
Love the research & got some good angles
Agreed far from mesmerising.but with respect never seen this place before & take my hat off to you.
Anywhere new is good and in doing that uv'e contributed so much in this post than so many.

Thanks mate Top man & look forwards to ur next post

SK / Neil


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 18, 2012)

Well done for doin it mate!! I was having a look around there last year but had to leave before i cud get in so thanks for sharing!


----------



## V70 (May 18, 2012)

Interesting place and a fairly good size too. Quite trashed in bits but enough left behind to make it an interesting explore!

It looks like parts were shared with other companies and charities over the years. The hand care board in the last photo (if I'm not mistaken) is a fairly new thing.. or at least the company I work for only recently had a nearly identical board fitted in our workshop.

I also appreciate that you've managed to include a good history of the company that used this place and not just uploaded a set of random shots. Its always nice to be able to relate features and layouts to the kind of company that once occupied the place.

Great report, look forward to your next one


----------



## 85 Vintage (Jun 5, 2012)

The labs remind me of the Boots PDQ labs in Nottingham.

Well done for getting in and thanks for sharing


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 5, 2012)

now i like that...reallly different..and some good history and pics too..


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 5, 2012)

Nice write up, and kudos for heading to the roof


----------



## Gavanova (Jun 30, 2012)

Incase anyone wants to go here, I went past it today and it's full of workmen and diggers etc. glad I visited before the end.


----------

